
My experience learning IPFS and publishing my personal website - Jpoliachik
https://youtu.be/N4RKKHSyZlk
======
Jpoliachik
I've been meaning to update my personal website for a while - and learning
IPFS gave me a great excuse to get started!

I had a great time learning IPFS basics and getting something published. I'm a
total n00b with this stuff - but the IPFS learning resources were great.

I wrote a blog post too:
[http://justinpoliachik.com/posts/2020-03_ipfs_website/](http://justinpoliachik.com/posts/2020-03_ipfs_website/)

Working on a Part 2 where I talk about building the blog and publishing via
GitHub Actions.

Feedback welcome! Let me know if I missed any technical details...

~~~
capableweb
You don't seem to actually talk about where the data is stored. Someone on
IPFS has to pin your content, who is doing that? Or you're running your own
node + gateway to serve the content? (I only read the blogpost, not a fan of
video content, so maybe you answered it in the video)

~~~
Jpoliachik
I could run my own node, but I opted to use pinata.cloud instead.

~~~
capableweb
Ok, so in the end, what are you really using IPFS for here? You might as well
gone with Netlify and ask people to do `wget --mirror` and you would have
built exactly the same thing, albeit not on experimental technology, am I
right?

